
Getting Started with Java 9 Modules - freedomben
https://labs.consol.de/development/2017/02/13/getting-started-with-java9-modules.html
======
freedomben
It's from earlier this year, but with the release of Java 9 there's probably
quite a few people getting into this now (we are).

